# 1/8 watt resistors for Hydra etc -- mandatory?



## bengarland (Feb 5, 2020)

Probably a dumb question, but for boards like the Magnetron and Hydra, is it required to use 1/8 watt resistors? Or can I use regular 1/4 watt and just stand them up on end?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 5, 2020)

The wattage makes no difference, it’s just the spacing on the board. Standing up 1/4w is fine, just a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## Dali (Feb 5, 2020)

My Magnetron has 1/4w resistors and I put them at 45 degrees. It's not that hard.


----------



## Robert (Feb 5, 2020)

Just don't force them to lay flat against the PCB, otherwise you'll damage the through-hole plating.

There's nothing wrong with installing them at a 45 degree angle, or standing vertical.     In the old days it was done all the time.


----------



## bengarland (Feb 5, 2020)

45 degrees is my plan! Just wanted to check first. Thanks ?


----------



## farwest1 (May 5, 2020)

About to build a Magnetron and I too have 1/4w resistors.

What does it mean to stand them up, or at 45º? Do you leave one lead longer and solder the resistor in a vertical position?

Thanks!


----------



## Barry (May 5, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> About to build a Magnetron and I too have 1/4w resistors.
> 
> What does it mean to stand them up, or at 45º? Do you leave one lead longer and solder the resistor in a vertical position?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes


----------



## Dali (May 5, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> About to build a Magnetron and I too have 1/4w resistors.
> 
> What does it mean to stand them up, or at 45º? Do you leave one lead longer and solder the resistor in a vertical position?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have a more obvious picture but that's how I do it: 




One end is near the PCD, the other one "in the air". The resistor is then at 45 degrees.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 5, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> The wattage makes no difference, it’s just the spacing on the board. Standing up 1/4w is fine, just a huge pain in the ass.



It is especially a PITA if you have to post pics in the Troubleshooting forum because vertical resistors are near impossible to read in the photos.  But you'll do a good job and it will work the first time you power it up.


----------



## farwest1 (May 19, 2020)

Churning through the Magnetron build. It's tight, so I'm standing up the resistors. 

Does it matter if they're standing straight up 90º, or if they're at 45º? When I stand them up, I am pinching the excess lead toward the resistor—i.e. rather than a straight angle, the leads form an L-shape. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> Does it matter if they're standing straight up 90º, or if they're at 45º? When I stand them up, I am pinching the excess lead toward the resistor—i.e. rather than a straight angle, the leads form an L-shape. Hope that's ok.



As long as the leads aren't touching it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 19, 2020)

Avoid sharp bends right next to the resistor body.  A gentle U-curve is best and start your bend 1 or 2 mm away from the body.
Next time, get smaller resistors.  It's not about the wattage, it's about the body length.  I have 1/4W resistors from DigiKey that fit and 1/4W resistors from Tayda that don't.


----------

